# extreme peptides selling goods



## weightslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

just to put everyone on point that extreme is selling bunk products, and i'm not the only one saying so! i have been threatened with being banned for speaking my mind and exposing them. fuck it. i though thats what these forums were for. to look out for each other, i guess not. 

Dear weightslayer,

You have received an infraction at IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums.

Reason: Moderator or Sponsor Bashing
-------
Spamming+Sponsor bashing+Promoting outside source "CHEMONE" - 3 Bannable   offenses. Enough is enough. Please read the board rules and come back   with a better attitude.
-------

This infraction is worth 2 point(s) and may result in restricted access   until it expires.  Serious infractions will never expire. *i  guess i dont understand? i complained to extreme about a shitty product  and got the shaft,, so i complained on this forum...and now i get this  saying i will be banned? ummmm hello? so you guys can just do what you  want and we cant? well fuck that! if thats how it is fuck it! ban me.  all i wanted was for you to replace my clen.*


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Bro- how did you know it was bunk ? Was it tested or ? Just asking as I was about to purchase some products. Maybe you got a bad batch ? Thanks


----------



## Viciony (Apr 16, 2011)

They messed up on one of my orders once, and they were very nice and sent me a free one for the mess up. And no, all their products have been g2g i dont blame them for ignoring you why dont you actually read their posts


----------



## TwisT (Apr 16, 2011)

We have never ever sold a bunk product. We also replace all products if there is ever an issue, given you follow the *simple* guidelines about contacting us. I guess they wern't simple enough for you.

Enough
-T


----------

